# Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres



## Churchil

Ciao, questo è un proverbio spagnolo molto tipico e avevo curiosità per sapere se conoscete uno simile all'italiano. Tradotto direttamente all'italiano sarebbe così "_Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei_".  

Anche esiste la sua variante, molto più interessante dal mio punto di vista: "_Dime con quién andas y si está buena me la mandas_" (_Dimmi con chi vai e si sta buona me la trai_) sarebbe più o meno la traduzione letterale. (È una battuta come vi potete immaginare, non ditele questa frase a una persona con cui non abbiate confidenza).

Appunto, *stare buona* è un calco dallo spagnolo "_estar buena_" che significa: essere bella, venusta, avere uno scafo o cose dal genere. In spagnolo e anche molto consueta l'espressione "_estar maciza/o_" per fare riferimento a ragazze/i che ti piacciono molto fisicamente.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Churchil,


Churchil said:


> Tradotto direttamente *in* italiano sarebbe così "_Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei_".


Il proverbio in Italiano è esattamente quello.



Churchil said:


> Anche esiste la sua variante, molto più interessante dal mio punto di vista: "_Dime con quién andas y si está buena me la mandas_" (_Dimmi con chi vai e _si sta _buona me la trai_ *se è bella me la mandi*) sarebbe più o meno la traduzione letterale.


Non conosco questa variante, però il senso è quello:
Dimmi con chi vai e...
- se è bella me la mandi
- se è buona me la mandi
Una cosa simile, insomma.


----------



## morenski

Ciao,
Il proverbio corrispondente in italiano è: *Dimmi a chi sei figlio e ti dirò chi sei, *credo abbia lo stesso riferimento.


----------



## 0scar

*Dimmi a chi sei figlio e ti dirò chi sei = De tal palo tal astilla *


----------



## maila

Anche io so dell'esistenza del proverbio italiano _Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei_.

Per quanto riguarda invece l'altra variante, credo che quel "si está buena me la mandas" possa essere tradotto figurativamente con qualcosa del tipo: "se ne vale la pena me la raccomandi". Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Montesacro

morenski said:


> Ciao,
> Il proverbio corrispondente in italiano è: *Dimmi a chi sei figlio e ti dirò chi sei, *credo abbia lo stesso riferimento.


 
Be', questa evidentemente è una variante regionale (meridionale).
 
In italiano deve essere:
_Dimmi _*di*_ chi sei figlio e ti dirò chi sei._


----------



## Angel.Aura

Sapete che per me sono tutte novità, queste? 

Nel senso che il proverbio, dacché lo conosco, è : *Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei*.

Le altre varianti, che siano regionali o no, sono solo delle varianti,appunto.
E non hanno nulla a che vedere con la discendenza, ma con chi una persona si accompagna.


----------



## Churchil

Semplicemente dire che la variazione e uno scherzo che approfitta la prima parte del proverbio per fare la battuta con la seconda, come suppongo avete potuto osservare: "_Dime con quién andas_"/"_Dimmi con chi vai_" e quando la gente aspetta che tu dica "y _te diré quién eres_"/"_e ti dirò chi sei_", allora dici "y si está buena me la mandas", per questo ho detto" "e se è bella (ho gia visto que stare buona è scorretto) _me la trai_" (perché mandi non rima con vai e in questo modo lo scherzo perderebbe parte della sua forza che risiede principalmente nella rima). 

Grazie a tutti per i vostri commenti.


----------



## Montesacro

Angel.Aura said:


> Sapete che per me sono tutte novità, queste?
> 
> Nel senso che il proverbio, dacché lo conosco, è : *Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei*.
> 
> Le altre varianti, che siano regionali o no, sono solo delle varianti,appunto.
> E non hanno nulla a che vedere con la discendenza, ma con chi una persona si accompagna.


 
Giusto.
Il proverbio è quello, non c'è dubbio


----------



## Melipillano

Churchil said:


> Semplicemente dire che la variazione e uno scherzo che approfitta la prima parte del proverbio per fare la battuta con la seconda, come suppongo avete potuto osservare: "_Dime con quién andas_"/"_Dimmi con chi vai_" e quando la gente aspetta che tu dica "y _te diré quién eres_"/"_e ti dirò chi sei_", allora dici "y si está buena me la mandas", per questo ho detto" "e se è bella (ho gia visto que stare buona è scorretto) _me la trai_" (perché mandi non rima con vai e in questo modo lo scherzo perderebbe parte della sua forza che risiede principalmente nella rima).
> 
> Grazie a tutti per i vostri commenti.


*"...e se è bella  me la trai" *
Si dice così in italiano?
'Trai' del verbo trarre?
Molte grazie.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Melipillano said:


> *"...e se è bella  me la trai" *
> Si dice così in italiano?
> 'Trai' del verbo trarre?
> Molte grazie.


In effetti non è così.
Il verbo italiano trarre non ha nulla a che vedere con questa accezione spagnola.
Traer = portare
Mandar = mandare (in questo caso)
Quindi: "... _e se è bella ma la porti_ [oppure _me la mandi_]"


----------



## Coccibella

0scar said:


> *De tal palo tal astilla *


¿ Eso no se traduciría con "Tale padre, tale figlio"?
Saludos


----------



## Angel.Aura

Coccibella said:


> ¿ Eso no se traduciría con "Tale padre, tale figlio"?
> Saludos


Se ne è già parlato in questa precedente discussione.
De tal palo, tal astilla


----------

